

Red Hat to Acquire eNovance, an OpenStack Integration Services Company - Chmouel
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2014/6/red-hat-to-acquire-enovance

======
babarock
Has anyone gone through their company being acquired by Red Hat? How'd it go?
Any stories (you're allowed) to share?

Full disclosure: I work at eNovance.

~~~
Alupis
Big Congrats to you and the rest of the team!

It would be a dream for me or my team to get picked up by RH.

(PS: Could they have picked a worse/smaller font for the press release?)

